# Britax v. Bugaboo



## LaurenDC

Hello ladies!! Does anyone have either the Britax B-Ready or the Bugaboo Bee or Frog? I know all the hype is centered around the Bugaboo models but I am starting to really like the Britax B-Ready. I especially love the Britax Chaperone Infant car seat, and the two Bugaboo models I mentioned don't have their own car seat to fit into them, you instead need to get an adapter for another type of car seat. And I love the fact that the B-Ready can be converted into a double, along with 13 other configurations.


----------



## sweetm

The Britax B-Ready is at the top of our list for a stroller and carseat (the Chaperone). The Chaperone is one of the more heavy carseats out there, but only by about 1-2 lbs, and the anti-rebound bar is a nice safety feature. I like that it can conver to a double, but the Britax stroller is a bit heavy if you don't detach the toddler seat before you fold it up (about 25 lbs). The bugaboo is awesome cuz you can change the color of the fabric. I don't know about the weight difference.


----------



## Treelo

The Frog and Bee are 2 totally different prams. 
The Frog is great, its very light, so easy to push, comfy for baby, light to push it glides along, suitable over all terrains and in the snow is compatible with the maxi cosi cabrio fix and pebble.

The Bee is a great lighter buggy, if you live in a town or always drive or use public transport it would be perfect. But it would be crap if you walk a lot and over rough paths etc.

No idea of the Britax sorry.


----------



## Rachel_C

Have you compared the car seats for safety? I have no idea if one is safer than the other but I would go for the safest car seat you can get (which will be the one that fits in your car the best, although infant carriers are often very similar) and then work the pram around that if you need it to go on the pram.


----------



## sweetm

Rachel_C said:


> Have you compared the car seats for safety? I have no idea if one is safer than the other but I would go for the safest car seat you can get (which will be the one that fits in your car the best, although infant carriers are often very similar) and then work the pram around that if you need it to go on the pram.

The big draw of the Britax Chaperone carseat was its safety feature - the anti-rebound bar. There are a few videos on the web that show how this works. However, the anti-rebound bar takes up a bit more space in the car, so make sure your back seat is big enough, depth-wise.

I'm only 13 weeks, so we haven't bought the carseat yet, but we've been doing research and haven't found a safer carseat, though I hear the new (2011 onward) Peg Peregos have some great new features as well.


----------



## Treelo

Rachel_C said:


> Have you compared the car seats for safety? I have no idea if one is safer than the other but I would go for the safest car seat you can get (which will be the one that fits in your car the best, although infant carriers are often very similar) and then work the pram around that if you need it to go on the pram.

Thats why we are going for the Maxi Cosi cabriofix as it always scores very high if not top in the which? reports.
I have never seen or heard anything about the Britax Chaperone, untill now i had never even heard of it :lol:


----------



## LaurenDC

sweetm said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> Have you compared the car seats for safety? I have no idea if one is safer than the other but I would go for the safest car seat you can get (which will be the one that fits in your car the best, although infant carriers are often very similar) and then work the pram around that if you need it to go on the pram.
> 
> The big draw of the Britax Chaperone carseat was its safety feature - the anti-rebound bar. There are a few videos on the web that show how this works. However, the anti-rebound bar takes up a bit more space in the car, so make sure your back seat is big enough, depth-wise.
> 
> I'm only 13 weeks, so we haven't bought the carseat yet, but we've been doing research and haven't found a safer carseat, though I hear the new (2011 onward) Peg Peregos have some great new features as well.Click to expand...

Yep it's extremely safe!!! That's why I love it. But I'm not even pregnant yet lol so I have time... I'm just a big planner.


----------



## LaurenDC

Treelo said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> Have you compared the car seats for safety? I have no idea if one is safer than the other but I would go for the safest car seat you can get (which will be the one that fits in your car the best, although infant carriers are often very similar) and then work the pram around that if you need it to go on the pram.
> 
> Thats why we are going for the Maxi Cosi cabriofix as it always scores very high if not top in the which? reports.
> I have never seen or heard anything about the Britax Chaperone, untill now i had never even heard of it :lol:Click to expand...

Not sure if you guys get all the Real Housewives shows, etc., in Ireland, but when Bethenny Frankel had her baby (or when she was pregnant, really), she purchased the Britax Chaperone Infant Car Seat in a color called "Cowmooflage." https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4300649

I just thought it was SUPER cute!! So when I researched it, I found it to be one of the safest I came cross. :)


----------



## calypso

We have the b ready with the chaperone and bassinet. Obviously haven't used it yet, but it is all assembled and ready to go. What convinced us was the safety of the brand, followed by versatility, and finally looks. It is on the heavier side but no more than many of the other travel systems we tested out. I love the option of making it a double in the future. Stroller pushes nicely, car seat will snuggly fit small babies. I love it already! 

If you want it and can wait (not sure when you are due) they will bring back their special free ride event in September - buy stroller and choose either chaperone, bassinet, or extra seat for free! If you are in USA, you can use a 20% of coupon at BuyBuyBaby. This is how we got it for almost half the cost!


----------



## LaurenDC

calypso said:


> We have the b ready with the chaperone and bassinet. Obviously haven't used it yet, but it is all assembled and ready to go. What convinced us was the safety of the brand, followed by versatility, and finally looks. It is on the heavier side but no more than many of the other travel systems we tested out. I love the option of making it a double in the future. Stroller pushes nicely, car seat will snuggly fit small babies. I love it already!
> 
> If you want it and can wait (not sure when you are due) they will bring back their special free ride event in September - buy stroller and choose either chaperone, bassinet, or extra seat for free! If you are in USA, you can use a 20% of coupon at BuyBuyBaby. This is how we got it for almost half the cost!

That's insane!!!! What a sick deal!! I'm actually not even pregnant yet (*insert sad/embarrassed face*) and we will be starting to TTC in September for our first!!! Do you know if it will only be a month long?? I'm too superstitious to purchase it before knowing if I'm preggers.


----------



## calypso

They were intending to do it last time for 3+ mos. By the first weekend, most stores were sold out. They cut it short because of the massive interest. If it's what you want, don't wait! I set out on a mission to find it. We got it in a city 4hrs away via some friends and a lot of convincing to the store to hold it and let us pay over the phone. We did not get our choice color because of the sell outs, but it's fine and actually matches our car interior. My husband actually wanted the black, so I guess I am the one that didnt get the color I wanted. Lol


----------



## LaurenDC

calypso said:


> They were intending to do it last time for 3+ mos. By the first weekend, most stores were sold out. They cut it short because of the massive interest. If it's what you want, don't wait! I set out on a mission to find it. We got it in a city 4hrs away via some friends and a lot of convincing to the store to hold it and let us pay over the phone. We did not get our choice color because of the sell outs, but it's fine and actually matches our car interior. My husband actually wanted the black, so I guess I am the one that didnt get the color I wanted. Lol

Very cool - I'd really like to get it. Thanks for all the input!!


----------



## DarlingMe

We purchased the Britax in April/May when they did the free car seat event from Buy Buy Baby, so we paid $400 as I think Calypso said. I also heard in September they are redoing the event. I also got a B-ready from BRU on clearance ( they clearance their online stock in stores) for $250, Britax sent me a free car seat. I now have 2 strollers! I obviously will get rid of one! 

As for safety I have also found that Britax is top of the line. The biggest concern with any seat is to make sure that you install it correctly though. I love that the stroller has so many different options for seating and can be converted to a dual stroller if needed. I found great videos on youtube.com with reviews and how to tutorials for both seats. 

The one thing I dont like about the B-ready is if you decide to get the bassinet attachment the bassinet is kind of collapsible. Good for traveling or putting in the car, but it means you have to keep it attached to the stroller to use it. The bugaboos seem to support themselves (like if you set it on the ground). Both strollers are heavy and are not very compact but I dont think many are for infants. I plan on keeping it in my car so not too big of an issue if you live in the suburbs.


----------



## Waiting2Grow

I also went with the britax chaperone and b-ready in silver. LO hasnt got here yet, but so far we love it! I got the carseat on sale on amazon. I got the stroller on ebay new in box for $239. So, i got a real deal. I just couldnt see paying the extra $ for the bugaboo. Britax is the best safety wise.


----------



## gills8752

I don't know about the b-ready but I've got an old version and i love it. Its the most sturdy, easy to move buggy I've had! So I defo recommend Britax!


----------



## LaurenDC

calypso said:


> We have the b ready with the chaperone and bassinet. Obviously haven't used it yet, but it is all assembled and ready to go. What convinced us was the safety of the brand, followed by versatility, and finally looks. It is on the heavier side but no more than many of the other travel systems we tested out. I love the option of making it a double in the future. Stroller pushes nicely, car seat will snuggly fit small babies. I love it already!
> 
> If you want it and can wait (not sure when you are due) they will bring back their special free ride event in September - buy stroller and choose either chaperone, bassinet, or extra seat for free! If you are in USA, you can use a 20% of coupon at BuyBuyBaby. This is how we got it for almost half the cost!

I know this thread hasn't been touched in a little while but I just wanted to ask a quick question. DH and I will be TTC next month and as stated earlier, we are very interested in the Britax B-Ready. Starting September 15th, Britax will have a one-month promotion where you get a free Britax Chaperone infant car seat when you purchase the B-Ready stroller. Calypso also mentioned getting it from Buy Buy Baby so that you can use their 20% coupon. Well, after all this song and dance, my question is how do you get the 20% coupon??? Thanks!!!


----------



## calypso

Sgin up for their email list.


----------



## sweetm

For any Canadians following this thread, the Britax Free Ride Event is going on until the end of August. Buy the B-Ready stroller and get a Chaperone car seat free! Babies R Us online still has some stock left.


----------



## DarlingMe

LaurenDC said:


> calypso said:
> 
> 
> We have the b ready with the chaperone and bassinet. Obviously haven't used it yet, but it is all assembled and ready to go. What convinced us was the safety of the brand, followed by versatility, and finally looks. It is on the heavier side but no more than many of the other travel systems we tested out. I love the option of making it a double in the future. Stroller pushes nicely, car seat will snuggly fit small babies. I love it already!
> 
> If you want it and can wait (not sure when you are due) they will bring back their special free ride event in September - buy stroller and choose either chaperone, bassinet, or extra seat for free! If you are in USA, you can use a 20% of coupon at BuyBuyBaby. This is how we got it for almost half the cost!
> 
> I know this thread hasn't been touched in a little while but I just wanted to ask a quick question. DH and I will be TTC next month and as stated earlier, we are very interested in the Britax B-Ready. Starting September 15th, Britax will have a one-month promotion where you get a free Britax Chaperone infant car seat when you purchase the B-Ready stroller. Calypso also mentioned getting it from Buy Buy Baby so that you can use their 20% coupon. Well, after all this song and dance, my question is how do you get the 20% coupon??? Thanks!!!Click to expand...

They take Bed Bath and Beyond coupons b/c they are owned by the same company. Those are always in the mail! If not they also take competitor coupons so BRU, Baby Depot, etc. They are really great about matching prices too. They price matched and did a coupon for our Avent Duo Electric pump (paid $150 after all discounts) and $130 for Mamaroo swing!

As others said this deal was cut early so make sure you jump at the promo! Even if you are still deciding or they dont have the color you can always return it or exchange it at a later date!


----------



## DarlingMe

Did you ladies use the infant insert? It says for 8-12 lbs (8-11?) but we had a really hard time get LO in the seat today! I think it was because of the insert. It seems like it is kind of optional... of course I want him to be safe with the insert, but if I cannot get him in there with it in it defeats the purpose!


----------



## calypso

DarlingMe - my baby is a preemie (still in nicu), but for her carseat test she needed the insert. She fit perfectly. I think it's only as needed...and some babies in that weight category need it. Sounds like yours doesn't.


----------



## DarlingMe

calypso said:


> DarlingMe - my baby is a preemie (still in nicu), but for her carseat test she needed the insert. She fit perfectly. I think it's only as needed...and some babies in that weight category need it. Sounds like yours doesn't.

He was 7 10 at birth, just under 7lb when we brought him home so I feel like I should use it but like I said it just doesnt seem right! I feel guilty taking it out but Britax isnt very clear with it. I hope your LO gets to come home soon. That is a good sign if they are testing her in the car seat though :thumbup:


----------



## lucyb

I have the Bugaboo Bee and it has been ideal for our lifestyle in Tokyo. It's light and easy and a really good quality pram!


----------

